# Elvira's Macabre MTV (1984 and 1986)



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Recently i got on a video editing kick and actually edited quite a few hours worth of these specials back together
Using youtube and the internet, and alot of painstaking effort, proved fruitful!
Where could I upload these and would anyone be interested?
They are like 8 and 6 hours long respectfully


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

I would be very interested. Music Videos intact?


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Derdnik said:


> I would be very interested. Music Videos intact?


Indeed  and even some of the commercials !
I'll pot a link once I upload them


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you. I need a video backdrop for my Halloween party. This would fit nicely!


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Derdnik said:


> Thank you. I need a video backdrop for my Halloween party. This would fit nicely!


That's so awesome you will use it for that!
That's actually what i was hoping what people would use my edits for!


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Update #1

Alright here's the openload links!

Elvira's Macabre TV (1984)

https://openload.co/f/eBpBsVwDz1k/Elvira's_Macabre_TV_(Halloween_1984).mp4

Elvira's Macabre TV (1986)

https://openload.co/f/r_pfKLYAhMU/Elvira's_Macabre_TV_(Halloween_1986).mp4

ENJOY!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2018)

you're my hero. tried reassembling the 86 one but realized some of the commercials were borked. bought em both original on dvd from some guy and the audio fell gradually out of sync. so cool to have these complete.


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Mikey Garou said:


> you're my hero. tried reassembling the 86 one but realized some of the commercials were borked. bought em both original on dvd from some guy and the audio fell gradually out of sync. so cool to have these complete.


You're welcome!
Also I have edited Joe Bob Briggs MonsterVision and Elvira's Movie Macabre episodes together
They don't have commercials in them but the segments are edited in correctly
If you would like to have copies of those let me know!


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you so much! I’m enjoying all these videos you have put together


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

mrincredibletou said:


> Thank you so much! I’m enjoying all these videos you have put together


You're welcome!
If you guys have any ideas for what I can do next let me know!!


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for the videos. One possible suggestion, an animation mix. There are animated shorts Ive seen, like The Ramones "I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement" that would be great.


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Derdnik said:


> Thank you for the videos. One possible suggestion, an animation mix. There are animated shorts Ive seen, like The Ramones "I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement" that would be great.



Great idea!


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay i will work on an animation video soon 
Thanks and keep the suggestions coming!
Glad you guys enjoy my work!


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Derdnik said:


> Thank you for the videos. One possible suggestion, an animation mix. There are animated shorts Ive seen, like The Ramones "I Don't Wanna Go Down to the Basement" that would be great.


I followed your suggestion and i finished the animation mix!
Here's a link!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/196690-halloween-animation-mix.html


----------



## Derdnik (Sep 10, 2009)

Thank you for this, very cool!!


----------



## pookiemonster (Aug 26, 2009)

Derdnik said:


> Thank you for this, very cool!!


You're welcome!
Sorry Openload has so many ads guys
I'm gonna explore better options and get back to you!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

We met her this weekend...my goodness she still looks great (not me in photo) LOL


----------

